# Thank you members and staff! Our first month is complete!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

From myself and on behalf of John Mulcahy... we honor our members and staff with a big huge:

*THANK YOU!*

:thankyou: 

We now have our first full month behind us and so much to look forward to. We could not have accomplished what we have without our staff and without our members.

364 threads - average ~ 12 per day
2458 posts - average ~ 81 per day

664 members - average ~ 22 per day

utstanding: 

:hail: 

There is no doubt we have a great group of members to help this forum not only succeed, but explode in to one of the finest, if not ultimately _the_ finest, home theater forum on the net.

In my association with vBulletin and the various forums devoted to forum development... I have visited over a 100 different new forums. I can tell you that you will hardly find numbers like ours in those forums... even those that have been up for several months. We have surpassed all of my expectations. It has been amazing here and we appreciate every single persons contribution. 

Again... thank you, thank you and thank you!


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Mate that's great. I've never seen any other forum grow this quick. I can certainly see it becoming a major forum with thousands of members soon. Well Done Sonnie and John

D.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Congartulations Sonnie & John on the first month::T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks... but seriously... it's you guys and the members that make it successfull.


----------

